# GT KARAKORAM bzw. die Rock Shox daraus



## insanerider (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe GT Gemeinde...hatte das unverschämte Glück, für seeeeehhhrrr wenig Geld ein GT Karakoram zu ersteigern. Bilder gibt es übrigens zu Hauf unter meinen Fotos. Jetzt habe ich es erstmal zerlegt und betrachet (und aufgrund der geilen Farbgebung missbraucht, aber des gehört net hier her gell..)... na wie auch immer, es war eine Rock Shox Mag (21, 10 ???) verbaut, noch dazu in passender Farbgebung. Dem Kint sei Dank, soll es diese Farbe nie gegeben haben. Also Selfmade? Sieht jedenfalls vom Farbauftrag her gut und passend aus. Der Lack selbst ist sch** und angegriffen...aber halt was für den wahren Fan. Die Gabel haben wir im Shop vor einer Woche aufgepumpt, die Luft ist noch drin. Die Dichtringe oben sitzen allerdings nicht sonderlich. Kurz und Gut: Das Ding braucht die liebende Hand eines Genießers... Also stelle ich sie hier mal zum Tausch. Da ich ja so schlau war, aufgrund meiner Freude den Preis des Rades in den Thread im Classicforum zu schreiben, kann ich Euch ja kaum Geld abnehmen  ...also ich würde gern das Karakoram starr fahren und dafür die Rock Shox hergeben: die starre Gabel sollte entweder die originale sein (OK ich träume) oder eine mit geraden Gabelscheiden (Tange oder so).... also ich bin für Vorschläge offen....sonst tausche ich auch immer gern gegen anderen Classicscheissdreck 

Gruß, Daniel

PS: Ja ich könnte sie verbauen, da sie aber Service braucht und ich keine Kohle und eine Frau und eventuell bald ein Kind habe....wär mir ein Tausch am liebsten 


Achja..ich messe 27,2 mm Sattelstütze, des passt aber net..bin ich blöd?


----------



## Kint (14. Oktober 2006)

so und da du jetzt unter gleichgesinnten bist. Sattelstütze müsste 26,8 sein. imho gt stahlstandard, aber wie überall... starr is sicher besser habe ich bei meinem karakoram auch gemacht und plötzlich macht das fahren wieder spass... 

wie dem auch sei. entweder entlacken und bucht oder jemand mit karakoram finden der seine starre gegen die mag tauscht ( gibts sowas  ) oder über bucht und dann ach ist doch alles kagge. behalt sie ist ne lustige option und schiess dir inner bucht was passendes; neulich ist die ausm avalanche ( gleicher jahrgang schwarze krakel auf weissem grund ) für 25 $ weggegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (14. Oktober 2006)

...ja ich denke auch..bin halt zur Zeit so ein Sparfuchs..wir planen Nachwuchs und allein die Grundausstattung....zuck.... na wie auch immer...falls sich jemand findet...ansonsten find ich ne starre...das Ding wird ohnehin ein Singlespeed.....

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum!!!!!


----------



## FK65 (15. Oktober 2006)

Da hat sich aber einer viel Mühe gemacht, die schwarzen Striche auf die Gelbe RS-Federgabel zu malen................ 

Ich habe da zwar etwas, das gebe ich aber nicht her. War sehr schwierig zu bekommen. Ich hatte primär das Fahrrad auch mit einer gelben RS Quadra gekauft. Und bin nun sehr froh, es wieder fast komplett original zu haben.







Aber tröste Dich, Du hast auf jeden Fall den Original-Vorbau... Der fehlte bei mir zuerst auch.

Ich habe zwar auch noch eine Original-GT Starrgabel in blau, die ist aber ohne Gewinde und passt von der Farbe gar nicht, ist also keine echte Alternative.

Die Original-Sattelstütze meines gleichfarbigen Karakorams von 92 (s. Foto) mißt übrigens *26,4.* Mein 97er Karakoram hat hingegen ein ganz anderes Maß (könnte 27,2 sein, ich weiß es jetzt nicht genau. Das Rad steht draußen im Schuppen und es ist kalt... ). Wir hatten dazu schon mal einen längeren Thread - GT hat auch innerhalb der Stahlräder munter die Durchmesser gewechselt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## korat (15. Oktober 2006)

ich würde auch sagen, stell dir die rs in den keller, man weiß nie. die frißt kein brot und kann eh niemand gebrauchen.
hier kann dir, denke ich, jeder geschichten von verkauften teilen berichten und der reue hinterher...

ne günstige starrgabel findest du beim e immer, eine schwarze dürfte noch am wenigsten schmerzen. mit geraden gabelscheiden wird es wahrscheinlich schon wieder exklusiver und damit teurer. (kona p2, germans etc.)

aber wenigstens den vorbau würde ich lassen, also nicht auf ahead umrüsten. und wer weiß, wenn du gt beim e fleißig beobachtest, ist vielleicht auch irgendwann die originalgabel dabei.

hach, ich hab einfach eine schwäche für tequila sunrise (hieß doch so, oder?) für mich zusammen mit einigen frühen seltenen sachen der wohl schönste paintjob, den gt jemals gemacht hat.


----------



## Kint (15. Oktober 2006)

yeppp....


----------



## Kint (15. Oktober 2006)

und yep gt hat gewechselt, aber ale die ich bisher inner hand hatte hatten 26,8.   ich denke das ist das gebräuchlichste maß bei sattelstützen bei gt.

generell ist bei den gabeln immer ein problem. Selbst wenn Du sie mit dazu bekommst vom verkäufer - was schon selten genug ist - dann hat das rad meist etwas mehr uv licht abbekommen als die gabel die zum schutz wahrscheinlich auch noch 10 Jahre in ner decke eingewickelt war. Aus rein ästhetischen Gesichtsgründen kommst schon meist nicht drumrum neu zu lacken... und nötig hats entweder die gabel oder der rahmen eh meist....

Das mal bedenken insanerider bei der pm ...


----------



## kingmoe (15. Oktober 2006)

Korat und Kint haben ja schon alles gesagt, aber: Wie lang muss denn der Gabelschaft sein und wie lang ca. das Gewinde? Der Vorbau muss bleiben, das ist klar!!


----------



## insanerider (15. Oktober 2006)

..ja OK habt mich überzeugt....sie wird doch erstmal als Test verbaut und ich schau mal wie ich das mit dem Service organisiere und dann suche ich in Ruhe über den Winter mal ´ne passende Starre....

Danke Euch allen!


----------



## insanerider (15. Oktober 2006)

..achja Schaft 14 cm, Gewinde ca.2,2 cm...


----------



## kingmoe (15. Oktober 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> ..achja Schaft 14 cm, Gewinde ca.2,2 cm...



Eine Kona P2, altes Modell (=passende Einbauhöhe) habe ich sicher noch im Keller, da liegen mehrere davon.
Ich geh´ morgen mal schauen und messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (16. Oktober 2006)

....und Moe? Was gefunden?


----------



## kingmoe (16. Oktober 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> ....und Moe? Was gefunden?


Ja, 3 Stück könnten für dich in Frage kommen.

1. Kona P2 schwarz, die gute alte mit "Joe Murray"-Label, Schaft 18,2cm, davon 3cm Gewinde - also für dich nur als Ahead auf dem Gewinde zu fahren, nicht optimal!!!
Einbauhöhe nur ca. 39,5cm!!!

2. Kona P2 grau/anthrazit matt, Schaft 14,2cm, davon 3cm Gewinde
Einbauhöhe ca. 41,5cm (leichte "Old-School-Federgabelkorrektur")

3. Kona P2 beige-grau (?) metallic, Schaft 14,3cm, davon 3,1cm Gewinde
Einbauhöhe ca. 41,5cm (leichte "Old-School-Federgabelkorrektur")

Die schwarze will ich nicht wirklich verkaufen, käme auf´s Schmerzensgeld an. Für die beiden Letztgenannten würde ich 30,- Euro plus 3,90 Porto haben wollen. Ich persönlich denke, die matte graue wird gut passen, auch schon wegen der orangen Decals. Bilder:


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

willst duw irklich ne p2 ins karakoram einbauen ? evtl sogar auf ahead umsteigen ? wie siehts denn dann mittem vorbau aus...? Imho ist die gabel die ich dir genannt habe EINDEUTIG die beste Wahl kollege...


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> willst duw irklich ne p2 ins karakoram einbauen ? evtl sogar auf ahead umsteigen ? wie siehts denn dann mittem vorbau aus...? Imho ist die gabel die ich dir genannt habe EINDEUTIG die beste Wahl kollege...



Ich würde da auch irgendeine starre GT-Forke reinpacken, aber er fragte nach GERADEN Gabelscheiden...

Ach ja, ´ne Tange Switchblade habe ich sicher auch noch...


----------



## insanerider (17. Oktober 2006)

...jaja ich weiß...aber meine finale Entscheidung ist die Rock Shox (wenn sie irgendwann mal beim Service war...) bis dahin solls eine gerade gabel werden...Flo ich schreib Dir mal...Kint-um welche Uhrzeiten bist Du eigentlich jede Nacht wach ?!?   Gibs zu Du hast einen Nachtjob !


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

er will sie nicht, also was für euch. ne 2x4 gt gabel, midnight aurora, 18cm schaft in 118tel mit 3cm gewinde für 40 all iclusive ist ok meiner meinung nach...was denkt ihr ?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60020394070&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

und wer ist eigentlcih flo ? korat der genau wie ich nachtaktiv ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (17. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> er will sie nicht, also was für euch. ne 2x4 gt gabel, midnight aurora, 18cm schaft in 118tel mit 3cm gewinde für 40 all iclusive ist ok meiner meinung nach...was denkt ihr ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60020394070&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> und wer ist eigentlcih flo ? korat der genau wie ich nachtaktiv ist ?



  Genau die passende Gabel für mein Team Avalanche , aber leider wird das finanziell nichts 

*Frage:* Wieviel  bzw. % werden noch wegen Zoll drauf geschlagen ????


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

Asiafighter schrieb:


> *Antowrt:* Wieviel â¬ bzw. % werden noch wegen Zoll drauf geschlagen ????



ja, ist ne schÃ¶ne gabel fÃ¼r den der sie brauchen kann... 

ist nen bissle kompliziert - einfach: 
(kaufpreis *1,047 (weil 4,7 % Zoll) + Versand) *1,16 ( weil Einfuhrunsatzsteuer = MWST [demnÃ¤chst also mehr  ]) = gesamtpreis. ICH (nichtmatheass) rechne immer mit 20 von dem preis den ich zahle obendrauf. i d konkereten fall:

15 â¬ + 18 â¬ versand = 36â¬  dann mal 20%(+) = 44â¬.



edit : mein 500. beitrag war das grade - danke fÃ¼r die glÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche...;-)

nochmal edit. ist gar nicht wahr, aber Ã¤ltere als 500 sieht man nimmer....auch ok...;-)


----------



## Asiafighter (17. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> ja, ist ne schÃ¶ne gabel fÃ¼r den der sie brauchen kann...
> 
> ist nen bissle kompliziert - einfach:
> (kaufpreis *1,047 (weil 4,7 % Zoll) + Versand) *1,16 ( weil Einfuhrunsatzsteuer = MWST [demnÃ¤chst also mehr  ]) = gesamtpreis. ICH (nichtmatheass) rechne immer mit 20 von dem preis den ich zahle obendrauf. i d konkereten fall:
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r die Rechnung 

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum 500ten ^^


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

gleiche gabel in schwarz für 15 $ :

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Used-26-inch...11QQihZ002QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Asiafighter (17. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> gleiche gabel in schwarz für 15 $ :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Used-26-inch...11QQihZ002QQcategoryZ7295QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Und diesmal mit Schrauben ^^


----------



## insanerider (17. Oktober 2006)

ich meinte Moe....nicht Flo


----------



## korat (17. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch irgendeine starre GT-Forke reinpacken



z.b. die schicke orange, die ich neulich bei dir gesehen hab?  
danke übrigens, aber ich such ja nicht dringend (wegen der gabel in usa), will nur mal eine schwarze NOS finden und liegen haben, falls ich irgendwann mal lust haben sollte, das richter starr zu fahren. alle zeit der welt.
oder doch auch ne kona...  

insanerider, du willst also die rs richten lassen und verbauen? ich hatte den eindruck, daß der lack gar nicht sooo genau getroffen war, aber auf jeden fall fährst du dann ein unikat, bin schon auf bilder gespannt.


----------



## insanerider (17. Oktober 2006)

..also der Glanzfaktor (geiles Wort-eigene Kreation .. grins) ist nicht so gut wie beim Rahmen, aber auf den ersten Blick war nicht zu erkennen, ob Original oder nicht...was so Jungs wie Kint oder Du wissen, mir aber nicht klar war.....
Außerdem wollte ich immer ne MAG haben...naja und da ich etwas knapp bin, wird das Teil mit einer starren Gabel aufgebaut und bei Gelegenheit umgerüstet...wobei ich persönlich gerade Gabelscheiden einfach schöner finde... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache und außerdem nur übergangsweise...

Sag mal, Du hast ein Richter? Ich erinnnere mich noch genau an die Anzeige in der Bike mit dem roten Richter..... tauscht Du??? War ein Scherz!
Aber die Karre habe ich immer geliebt. Davon gab es nicht so viele over here oder?


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

nö... die ham schliesslich geld gekostet, wie so manches hochwertige stahl hardtail aus dem hause gt....


----------



## korat (17. Oktober 2006)

jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert (war 1 langer tag): also erst starr, dann die restaurierte mag  
vielleicht wirken 2 schichten klarlack ja schon wunder.
und wenn es wirklich knapp (und nur übergangsweise) ist: gebogene gabelscheiden bekommst du wesentlich günstiger.

tauschen? never!!! richter=alter jugendtraum.
selten, ja. vor einem jahr tauchten mehrere auf, jetzt ist es wieder eher still darum geworden.

noch original:




jetzt neuer:





ich mach demnächst noch mal fotos, es hat jetzt grüne reifen, eine xt-sattelstütze ist unterwegs, ein tange-prestige-lenker schon in der schublade und mit den gabeln (aktuell judy dh mit white brothers federkit) werde ich immer weiter experimentieren (bis schlußendlich ne schwarze starre reinkommt  )

und wie immer falls jemand mitliest der einen kennt der ein 92er (schwarz) hat: ich such immer noch ein gutes foto vom schriftzug mit abmessungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (21. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> 15  + 18  versand = 36  dann mal 20%(+) = 44.



Die Versandkosten fallen allerdings raus, Du hast also nur den tatsächlichen Kaufpreis zu verzollen.

Habe gerade meine Rechnung vom Zollamt vor mir:

Berechnung wie folgt:

"EUSt-Wert = Zollwert + zum EUSt-Wert gehörende Kosten + Abgabeverträge (Zölle/VSt ohne EUSt)"


----------



## Kint (21. Oktober 2006)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten fallen allerdings raus, Du hast also nur den tatsächlichen Kaufpreis zu verzollen.
> 
> Habe gerade meine Rechnung vom Zollamt vor mir:
> 
> ...




nö. is quark.


 und freu dich und nicht so laut (big brother) hier nochmal die offizielle stellungnahme des zoll zum import:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1635127&postcount=8

achtung is was länger... behördendeutsch. all dies liebr kurz haben:

"Zusätzlich zum Einfuhrzoll der EU wird bei der Einfuhrzollabfertigung in
Deutschland die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer -EUSt- in Höhe von 16 % erhoben.
Berechnungsgrundlage ist für
-den Zoll: der Warenwert laut Rechnung inklusive aller Versandkosten
(=Zollwert) bei Einfuhren über den Postweg,
-die EUSt: die Summe aus Zollwert und zu zahlenden Zollbeträgen. "

ach und bevor die frage kommt: 

"Der Drittlandszollsatz beträgt 4,7 % (gleich ob neu oder gebraucht)."

und ich habe eigentlich immer so verzollt wie im text angegeben. war schon häufiger der fall - ja....


----------



## Asiafighter (21. Oktober 2006)

Auch wenn dies sicherlich nicht der richtige Thread dafür ist  

Woher weiß der Zoll den Warenwert, wenn es keine Rechnung gibt sprich über eBay gekauft von privat ?  

Und woher kennt er die Kosten für den Versand ?   

Habe die Stellungsnahme des Zolls gelesen !

MfG

Asiafighter


----------



## insanerider (21. Oktober 2006)

....dann schätzen sie es......kein Scherz!


----------



## P8ntball (21. Oktober 2006)

@ Kint - das wurde aber auch irgendwann mal neu geregelt soweit ich weiß.
Meine letzte Info ist auch, daß die Versandkosten nicht miteingerechnet werden,


----------



## D-Fens [HH] (22. Oktober 2006)

hallo mädels 

kint, das ist so *nicht* wirklich korrekt: bei sendungen [edit: hier fehlten die 2 worte _von privat_] an *privat* mit der *post* werden die versandkosten *NICHT* einbezogen, wenn sie *gesondert* erkennbar sind (wenn also beispielsweise 1.000 dollares + versand berappt werden müssen, werden 1.000 dollares verzollt - wenn auf der rechnung allerdings 1.100 dollares "frei haus" stehen, ist's pech und der zoll wird auf 1.100 erhoben). daran ändert auch "big brother" nix, denn es steht in den vorschriften von den junx 

und zu asiafighter: wenn es von ebay kommt und es ist nix dabei, darfst du dich bei ebay *einloggen* und es wird vor ort kontrolliert - die "schlauberger" mit ihren "editierten" ausdrucken dürften dabei dann einen besonders glücklichen gesichtsausdruck bekommen


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2006)

an snoopy. u. a.  ich weiss nicht wann da was geändert worden sein soll. die stellungnahme des zoll ist 1,5 jahre alt, stimmt. in der zeit habe ich ca 30 sendungen verzollt, teilweise über den zoll direkt, teils über paketdienste. letztere und villeicht mal das dazu nehmen noch ne eigene gebühr für die abfertigung. (zusätzlich sind sie noch teurer aber das is a andre geschichte) die ca 20 sendungen die über usps und den deutschen zoll gingen wurden alle, ausnahmslos so verzollt wie ich es hier angegeben habe, und das bis vorletzte woche. die vermeintliche änderung bzw andere handhabung die du erwähnst  habe ich so nie zu spüren bekommen , bzw diese regelung ist mir völlig unbekannt. ich habe den nachweis über kaufpreis und versandkosten auf verschiedenste weise erbracht, so dass es auch nicht an den verschiedennen kaufbelegen gelegen haben kann. 


es gibt ein eigenen fred hierzu im forum, der zoll und import fred, dort kann man auch die verschiedensten verzollungen nachlesen. ICH halte mich an das was mir der zoll geschrieben hat und an das was ich selbst bezahlen und verzollen durfte. fürr mich heisst das beim kaufen 20% einkalkulieren - sonst nicht zuschlagen. 

Wer was anderes denken mag - bitte is jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## insanerider (4. November 2006)

...so...nachdem die RS jetzt 3 Wochen im Keller stand und keine Luft oder ähnliche Flüssigkeiten verloren hat, habe ich sie heute mit neuem/ altem Schraubsteuersatz und originalem Vorbau eingepasst....hach die Farbe...mir geht das Herz auf....sch*** auf Singlespeed..jetzt krieg ich sie möglichst original! Ist eine DX U-Brake Frevel? Habe aktuell keine andere im Angebot. Kint oder Moe oder die anderen Kenner...wir hatten uns auf Sattelstütze 26,4 geeinigt?
Hat jemand eine originale GT Sattelstütze für mich? und GT Pedale?

Ich liebe diese Farbe


----------



## insanerider (4. November 2006)

...oder doch 26,8 mm? Ich finds net...liegt wohl am Wein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. November 2006)

26,4mm - war es auch bei mir.
ABER...bei mir ist die Sattelstütze mit der Zeit reingerutscht, habe dann zur Reibahle gegriffen -> 26,6.
26,4 und ähnlich Exotenmaße gibt es fast nur noch in der Bucht, evtl. auch noch von Kalloy (die hatten früher wirklich ALLE Masse - und die Originalstützen kamen auch oft von denen).

Derzeit ist in Ebay.de nix Hübsches in 26,4 drin
In USA gibt es den http://cgi.ebay.com/Kalloy-26-4-x-350-mm-Silver-Seatpost_W0QQitemZ130028679856QQihZ003QQcategoryZ58101QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Passt nicht ganz. ABer am ehesten wirst Du in den USA fündig
Nebenbei: Unter EUR 20eppes Warenwert zahlst Du keinen Zoll!


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

26,8er gt stütze habe ich aber ist nichtmehr sooo hübsch....


----------



## insanerider (19. November 2006)

..und damit Ihr Euch mit mir freut und ich nicht den 10. Thread aufmache, nehm ich diesen hier als Aufbau-Thread und stell mal Fotos vom aktuellen Stand ein. Kritik wird angenommen...Die Entscheidung für single speed fiel kurzfristig und ich denke, es war die richtige Entscheidung... na hier mal die ersten Fotos...es fehlt noch die Sattelstütze von Kint (Danke im voraus) und natürlich ein passender Sattel und dann eigentlich nicht mehr viel....








Kein Wort zu den Unterlegscheiben....ich muss natürlich andere besorgen 
Daniel


----------



## insanerider (19. November 2006)




----------



## cleiende (19. November 2006)

Zugverlegung U-Brake - Ändern, MarschMarsch!
Wenn Du ein Foto brauchst PM an mich oder schau in meine Fotogallerie.


----------



## insanerider (19. November 2006)

ah...ok...ist das Dein Ernst? OK, beim einfrickeln kam mir meine Lösung etwas merkwürdig vor (obwohl es einigermassen bremst), aber sieht es im Original so aus wie bei Dir? Übrigens habe ich in Deinen Bildern gesehen, dass Du im Taunus unterwegs bist...dann sollten wir doch endlich mal das langersehnte Classictreffen am Fuchstanz abhalten? So Classic on Ice oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (19. November 2006)

OK..ich habe ein Bild des Originals....auweia... ich verspreche ich baue es um


----------



## kingmoe (20. November 2006)

Die Verlegung für die U-Brake ist ja wohl schon korrigiert...

Schönes Bike, der Rahmen ist einfach der Knaller. Allerdings finde ich, dass man einen so extravagant lackiertes Kunstwerk eigentlich nicht weiter mit bunten Teilen bestücken soll, damit es selbst besser wirken kann. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache!
Ich würde deshalb das Kettenblatt und die Bremshebel (sind das Gravity Research?!?) wechseln und gegen schwarze oder welche in silber tauschen.

SSP ist geil! Mit einem kurzen SW oder einem Spanner nach dem Rennen-Prinzip (DMR etc.) wäre die Kette noch etwas unaufdringlicher gespannt. Keinen Point kaufen!!! Auch nicht den mit Doppelrolle!!! Dann lieber SW so lassen, das funktioniert eh am besten!


----------



## insanerider (20. November 2006)

Sind Rhyno Hebel..hatte ich noch da und alles was ich in schwarz oder silber habe, sind komplette (mehr oder weniger) STI Einheiten... aber ich nehme es mit auf.
Zugführung war mir tatsächlich nicht bewußt und wird in einer ruhigen Minute umgebaut.
Wenn mir irgendwann ein Rennen oder ähnliches über den Weg läuft, wird ausgetauscht, bis dahin muss das SW reichen. Die Teile von on one etc. finde ich zwar gut, die orangefarbene Rolle würde allerdings nicht harmonieren....aber vielleicht finde ich mal günstig einen Rennen, Surly oder so.
Hab grad gesehen, auf den Fotos sieht die Kette mies aus...tausche ich noch gegen eine schönere.... 
Außerdem suche ich noch ein DX Ritzel oder ähnliches...mit breiterer Auflage...falls jemand eins in der Kiste hat..
Daniel


----------



## korat (20. November 2006)

mit wirklich breiter auflage bleibt dir wohl nur der singlestar, aber ein dx-ritzel tut es völlig. (beim stahlfreilauf, aber den hast du ja.)

bei rennen-derivaten mußt du bedenken, daß nicht alle mit breiter kette gehen (wenn man schon so clean spannt, kann man auch gleich ne richtige ssp-kette fahren).

und mit schwarz/silberner ausstattung machst du, sagen wir mal, nichts verkehrt. ich persönlich würde soviel schwarz wie möglich verwenden, wegen des geilen kontrastes.

halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## insanerider (21. November 2006)

Da man hier weiß, was das Baby kostete...ist der Singlestar ein wenig..sagen wir mal....teuer... leider....bisher ist zum probieren nur ein Ritzel einer KAsette drauf, damit fühle ich mich aber nur bedingt wohl..also dann DX

Stütze etc.wird noch schwarz

Mehr Bilder folgen


----------



## FK65 (21. November 2006)

Hier nochmal die korrekte Verlegung der U-Brake-Züge (etwas unübersichtlich, da auch der Umwerferzug mit abgebildet ist):







Und wie schon irgendwo am Anfang des Threads gesagt, bei mir ist die Sattelstütze 26,4 - habe aber leider nur die eine mit diesem Maß.

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Rad 

Frank


----------



## insanerider (22. November 2006)

Biete schrammmige aber gute GT Stütze in 26,8 mm suche selbiges in 26,4 mm
...


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

FK65 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die korrekte Verlegung der U-Brake-Züge (etwas unübersichtlich, da auch der Umwerferzug mit abgebildet ist):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der umwerferzug gehört unter die ubrake züge....aber du hast ja nur von korrekter ubrake zug verlegung gesprochen....


----------



## FK65 (23. November 2006)

Danke Kint!
War zwar auf dem Foto nur so provisorisch drumgelegt, weil die U-Brake nicht so gut funktionierte und der Umwerfer noch nicht eingestellt war. Inzwischen ist eine silberne U-Brake aber wieder dran, die perfekt funktioniert. 
Und ich bin ehrlich, ich hätte es nicht gewusst... Danke (passt auch irgendwie viel besser)    

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

gerne frank - viel spass beim ändern / schrauben und das  dabei nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (11. Dezember 2006)

HAHA..endlich mal professionell gemessen  hat jemand eine schwarze Sattelstütze in 26,4mm für mich?


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2006)

Good ol' Kalloy - die haben auch früher die GT-Stützen gemacht:
http://www.kalloyuno.com/productuno.htm
Klick Dich mal durch, die haben alles im Program, ab 25mm
Aussuchen und beim Händler bestellen.


----------



## insanerider (11. Dezember 2006)

..und das geile an der Seite ist die chinesische Sprachkomponente die mir XO immer installieren will 
Fahre morgen mal zu Hibike und hoffe auf das Beste...dann gibt es auch wieder Bilder... es hat sich was geändert! Suche auch immer noch die low profile XT Bremsen...welche Nummer hatte die Serie doch gleich oder irgendwelche Cantis bezahlbar in Custom...also kein Grafton (naja vielleicht doch, aber der Preis *jammer*)

Daniel

PS -> Cleiende die Taunustour ist nicht vergessen, ich will mit dem Kara fahren


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> ... Suche auch immer noch die low profile XT Bremsen...welche Nummer hatte die Serie doch gleich oder irgendwelche Cantis bezahlbar in Custom...



Ich schau mal morgen in meinem Keller nach und melde mich


----------



## insanerider (12. Dezember 2006)

Danke!


----------



## insanerider (13. Dezember 2006)

..so auf die Schnelle...hab morgen frei und kann basteln  Welche Griffe wurden original verbaut?
Daniel


----------



## korat (14. Dezember 2006)

ich denke, da darfst du einfach frei wählen was dir gefällt.
gt hatte wohl meist eigene, die nicht mehr zu bekommen sein dürften.


----------



## insanerider (14. Dezember 2006)

...war heute mal basteln... bitte ignoriert den Sattel, da kommt was schöankes drauf...nur probefahren mit Sattelstütze aber ohne Sattel ist irgendwie.... naja... blöd.... 













Danke an den Spender der RS....

Daniel


----------



## insanerider (14. Dezember 2006)

..suche eine passende Sattelrohrklemme...mein Händler hat nix..vielleicht einer von Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. Dezember 2006)

Passende Klemme hab ich nicht, aber ich sag Dir mal das Maß von meiner: 30,0mm
Macht die Besuche beim Händler einfacher.


----------



## insanerider (15. Dezember 2006)

,,ja so in etwa hatten wir gemessen...sollte aber nicht daran scheitern..gell? Flite kommt noch und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten und dann gehts in den Taunus!


----------



## insanerider (16. Dezember 2006)

So....Salsa Klemme und die coolen dicken alten Oury Griffe verbaut..jetzt fehlt nur noch ein richtiger Sattel und dann Feintuning... bin heute mal die Straße hoch und runter...sehr nett...irgendwie bequem


----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich schau mal morgen in meinem Keller nach und melde mich



Sorry! Komme momenatn zu fast nix...


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> ...war heute mal basteln... bitte ignoriert den Sattel, da kommt was schöankes drauf...nur probefahren mit Sattelstütze aber ohne Sattel ist irgendwie.... naja... blöd....
> Danke an den Spender der RS....
> 
> Daniel


ähm ohne den fred vollständig verfolgt zu haben und die begebenheiten, wie es zu dem aufbau kam zu kennen, muss ich jetzt doch mal los werden, dass ich die farbkombi gelinde gesagt für sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig halte:

tequila sunrise mit goldener mag + purple kettenblatt + blau eloxierte hebel  

sorry, aber wirklich nicht mein ding !


----------



## insanerider (18. Dezember 2006)

Kettenblatt war schon da und ist (noch dem Budget) geschuldet, Hebel ebenso... das Baby wächst und gedeiht. Warum die RS drin ist und nicht die in Rahmenfarbe steht weiter vorn 

Außerdem ist ein bißchen bunt gut, bei dem trüben Wetter draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (27. Dezember 2006)

So..im Großen und Ganzen ist das gute Stück heute erstmal fertig geworden:





Das 3D Blatt wird bei Gelegenheit gegen ein silbriges getauscht, dass kann aber über den Winter dauern. Wenn ich einen schraubbaren Canti-Gegenhalter finde, kommt die Rock Shox in Rahmenfarbe rein, ansonsten bleibt das Baby vorläufig so....und wenn es nicht so verdammt kalt wäre, dann wäre die erste Ausfahrt nicht so kurz ausgefallen... in jedem Fall fährt es sich sehr nett ...





Frohes Fest!
Daniel


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Dezember 2006)

insanerider schrieb:


> ..so auf die Schnelle...hab morgen frei und kann basteln  Welche Griffe wurden original verbaut?
> Daniel




dem manne kann geholfen werden.    

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-GT-Griffgum...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100247QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## insanerider (7. Januar 2007)

..auch wenn mich jetzt der eine oder andere GT Fan steinigt...ich brauch Geld, deswegen taucht das Radel gleich im Classic Bikemarkt auf..wär aber schön, wenn es in liebende Hände käme... schnief......
Muss gerade meine (An-)sammlung an Rädern zusammenschrumpfen, Familienplanung geht nunmal vor...
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> ..auch wenn mich jetzt der eine oder andere GT Fan steinigt...ich brauch Geld, deswegen taucht das Radel gleich im Classic Bikemarkt auf..wär aber schön, wenn es in liebende Hände käme... schnief......
> Muss gerade meine (An-)sammlung an Rädern zusammenschrumpfen, Familienplanung geht nunmal vor...
> Gruß
> Daniel



was  ? keine 2 wochen ist es fertig und du willst es verticken


----------



## insanerider (7. Januar 2007)

..na mehr...ich muss...mein Devil ist auch schon verkauft....schnüff...


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2007)

insanerider schrieb:


> ..na mehr...ich muss...mein Devil ist auch schon verkauft....schnüff...



Das Motorrad ist am meisten Wert, das bringt gute Kohle! Und Krad fahren ist ohnehin gefährlich, von wegen Verantwortung (Familienplanung) und so


----------



## insanerider (7. Januar 2007)

Das stimmt und ich darf dich bitten sowas hier nicht zu schreiben, meine Frau liest tatsächlich manchmal mit und sie könnte da auf eine Idee kommen!!!!


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das Motorrad ist am meisten Wert, das bringt gute Kohle! Und Krad fahren ist ohnehin gefährlich, von wegen Verantwortung (Familienplanung) und so



  zu dem thema könnte ich noch ein paar storys von der station kraus (chirurgie) der freiburger uniklinik zum besten geben - dann bleibt das gt sicher in der garage  
allerdings müsste ich mir die frage warum ich da war verbitten  ...


----------



## insanerider (8. Januar 2007)

Ich war vor langer Zeit mal Zivi in einer orthopädischen Reha...erzähl mir nix


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> zu dem thema könnte ich noch ein paar storys von der station kraus (chirurgie) der freiburger uniklinik zum besten geben - dann bleibt das gt sicher in der garage
> allerdings müsste ich mir die frage warum ich da war verbitten  ...





insanerider schrieb:


> Ich war vor langer Zeit mal Zivi in einer orthopädischen Reha...erzähl mir nix



Ich war beim THW, könnte Euch dann rausschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (9. Januar 2007)

die von mir erworbene GT Stütze in 26,8 und ca 320-330mm ist wieder zu haben--war zu blöd zum messen.... ich glaube Kint hatte sie mir für einen 20er verkauft, wer sie braucht möge sich melden


----------

